
CIA crisis as facial recognition makes it difficult for spies to maintain cover - onewhonknocks
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7837767/CIA-faces-crisis-intelligence-gathering-digital-footprints.html
======
perl4ever
Well, also the leakage of nearly all information on everyone with a clearance:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/cia-spies-in-china-may-
have-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/cia-spies-in-china-may-have-had-
cover-blown-from-opm-hack-2015-7)

Edit: You may have heard that the CIA did not trust OPM, but, once you have a
list of everyone with a clearance that _is_ in the OPM databases, you have
good grounds for assuming anyone missing, who _should_ have a clearance, is a
spy.

------
bmsleight_
Please can we not have the daily mail as a source. It is not trustworthy or
authoritative

~~~
opless
I came to say the very same thing!

------
jeffrallen
I feel almost as bad about the CIA going dark as I do about the FBI supposedly
going dark: not at all. You reap what you sow, you arrogant bastards.

------
hhs
If interested, Yahoo News explains this in depth:
[https://news.yahoo.com/shattered-inside-the-secret-battle-
to...](https://news.yahoo.com/shattered-inside-the-secret-battle-to-save-
americas-undercover-spies-in-the-digital-age-100029026.html)

------
outime
As if the CIA wouldn’t have ways to workaround it? How can we believe
Dailymail?

~~~
ShorsHammer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JASUsVY5YJ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JASUsVY5YJ8)

